
Bulambuli Valley – 9367 Miles from Silicon Valley - alex5imon
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bulambuli-valley-9367-miles-from-silicon-valley--3#/
======
alex5imon
Entrepreneurs don't only exist in Silicon Valley or East London, the people in
Bulambuli Valley need some help to start their own businesses like: Chicken™
(egg 3D printer) or Chair&Co (personal charging station).

